# Audi A4 Avant Facelift Test Mule Spied



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

Some blurry shots of a facelifted Audi A4 Avant have surfaced revealing some of the expected facelift changes due later this year and due to go on sale for the 2013 model year. Most of the changes are expected to make the B8 consistent with the latest A6, including general shape of the headlights, hexagonal taillights and more.

When it comes to Avant, things are expected to change a bit in the USA. While the A4 Avant won't disappear entirely as the A6 Avant has with the coming of the latest generation of that car, but all A4 Avants remaining will be allroads.

Check out more photos of this test mule at SpyShots.nl after the jump.

* Full Story - SpyShots.nl *


----------



## DZD (Mar 25, 2007)

All allroads?!? Are you sure? That seems odd - not saying I mind but it doesn't sound reasonable. Regardless, looking forward to the updates.


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 9, 2004)

DZD;bt1152 said:


> All allroads?!? Are you sure? That seems odd - not saying I mind but it doesn't sound reasonable. Regardless, looking forward to the updates.


For USA, yes. A4 Avant continues with both in Europe.


----------

